# ¿A dónde COÑO se HAN IDO los GRILLOS?



## Mandingo100 (22 Jul 2022)

Hace 20 AÑOS que no oigo un pvto grillo en una noche de verano. ¿A dónde coño se han ido?


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (22 Jul 2022)

Pues es verdad. No se escucha ni uno. Al contrario que las chicharras


----------



## randomizer (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (22 Jul 2022)

En mi comarca, Pacotton, han sido sustituidos por entes biomecánicos fluosforecentes.


----------



## Widowmaker (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (22 Jul 2022)

Preparaos: La propaganda que vendrá en los próximos años...


----------



## Ratona001 (22 Jul 2022)

En Japóng en la zona esa de los pisos suicidas.
.
Los bixos son gigantes allí y en verano trastornan a la gente. En este video se oyen de fondo


----------



## gold digger (22 Jul 2022)

Mariposas, abejas, luciérnagas...
Cada vez más difíciles de ver.








Asistimos a la gran extinción de los insectos: han reducido su número un 70% en apenas unas décadas


Existiendo hasta 30 millones de especies, los insectos no son solo plagas. Son cruciales para el planeta y nuestro suministro de alimentos. Pero cada año, la...




magnet.xataka.com




.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Netón (22 Jul 2022)

Sí. Este año yo tampoco los escucho. Seguramente como ya se ha autorizado en Europa su consumo en restaurantes de los que sirven insectos...


----------



## _V_ (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (22 Jul 2022)

Yo no he visto una mariposa desde hace diez años.
Antiguamente había tantas de todos los colores que la gente las coleccionaba.


----------



## Knight who says ni (22 Jul 2022)

Deben de andar en el alcampo o el carrefour


----------



## Lord Vader (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## sinosuke (22 Jul 2022)

Como con la mayoría de los insectos, los insecticidas neonicotinoides han arrasado con ellos....el imidacloprid ha hecho estragos y no solo con las abejas.....






ProfeInsti dijo:


> Yo no he visto una mariposa desde hace diez años.
> Antiguamente había tantas de todos los colores que la gente las coleccionaba.





Con las mariposas pasa igual que con las abejas


Ya cuesta bastante ver mariposas como la vanessa atalanta que antes era frecuente










O la papilio machaon











Pero ya el ver una pavo real (inachis io), para mi la mariposa europea más bonita, sería un milagro (hace años que no veo una)











Y de otros insectos ya mejor ni hablar.....probablemente nos los hemos cargado





.


----------



## Klapaucius (22 Jul 2022)

Fuera de las ciudades. Los núcleos urbanos grandes son la muerte en vida.


----------



## filets (22 Jul 2022)

estan todos en Toledo Norte


----------



## kronopio (22 Jul 2022)

Grillos,ciervos voladores,zapateros(aquí les llamábamos así,un insecto naranja que hacen grupo,solían colonizar el techo del balcón),hace tiempo que no veo ninguno de estos.


----------



## Ratona001 (22 Jul 2022)

Ya se podrían morir los putos mosquitos


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (22 Jul 2022)

En un agujero en el suelo, vivía un grillo.


----------



## escalador (22 Jul 2022)

Fuera de la ciudad. Gracias güifis.

Yo como vivo en el campo tengo un antiinsectos en casa de esos que se enchufan y emiten ultrasonidos que los matan. Y vaya si los matan. Sobretodo moscas. Imagináos cualquier bichito de esos adentrándose en una ciudad se lo fríen los güifis en 0,

El poder de lo invisible


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Jul 2022)

Mariposas apenas veo ya. Grillos? No recuerdo cuando fue la última vez que los oí cantar. Y saltamontes es que ya no los veo desde hace años.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Jul 2022)

NOS ESTAMOS CARGANDO TODA LA BIODIVERSIDAD...


----------



## Soundblaster (25 Jul 2022)

Netón dijo:


> Sí. Este año yo tampoco los escucho. Seguramente como ya se ha autorizado en Europa su consumo en restaurantes de los que sirven insectos...



solo podras comer grillos pagando y seras feliz


----------



## matajuesas (25 Jul 2022)

pues es verdad yo tampoco oigo hace tiempo. eran un coñazo pero fijo que debe ser algo signo de apocalpsis o movidas dfe esas. y bueno lo del mar lleno de mierda es para poner francotiradores en la playa y tirarle al que tire un puto plastico


----------



## Cicciolino (25 Jul 2022)

Mandingo100 dijo:


> Hace 20 AÑOS que no oigo un pvto grillo en una noche de verano. ¿A dónde coño se han ido?



Mandi confunde coño con grillo porque BloqMayús.


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Jul 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Fuera de la ciudad. Gracias güifis.
> 
> Yo como vivo en el campo tengo un antiinsectos en casa de esos que se enchufan y emiten ultrasonidos que los matan. Y vaya si los matan. Sobretodo moscas. Imagináos cualquier bichito de esos adentrándose en una ciudad se lo fríen los güifis en 0,
> 
> El poder de lo invisible



Me puedes decir que aparato es?
Que vivo en un bajo y entran muchas polillas, y bichos de estos que no sé cómo se llaman en español, Teppichkäfer. (Aunque no tengo alfombras. Los hay de muchos tipos).
Estoy harta de rociar todo de permethrin cada cierto tiempo y de aspirar a lo loco. 

En Amazon vi unos aparatos de 300€ pero no me atreví a comprarlos por si eran humo.


----------



## max power (25 Jul 2022)

Al Carrefour

Ver hilo al efecto






*Tema mítico* : - Señores: Ya ha comenzado







www.burbuja.info


----------



## ArturoB (25 Jul 2022)

Pues esta noche tenía uno pitando dentro de mi casa.


----------



## inteño (25 Jul 2022)

Los estarán devorando depredadores foráneos, de los que vienen en patera. Son sus costumbres.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Jul 2022)

ahora lo entiendo, se deben haber ido todos a mi jardín


----------



## escalador (26 Jul 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Me puedes decir que aparato es?
> Que vivo en un bajo y entran muchas polillas, y bichos de estos que no sé cómo se llaman en español, Teppichkäfer. (Aunque no tengo alfombras. Los hay de muchos tipos).
> Estoy harta de rociar todo de permethrin cada cierto tiempo y de aspirar a lo loco.
> 
> En Amazon vi unos aparatos de 300€ pero no me atreví a comprarlos por si eran humo.



¿Ácaros?

Yo también tengo muchas alfombras en casa, pero aspirándolas 1 vez a la semana o cada 15 días no tengo problemas, están limpias, También uso aceite de cedro. Cojo un poco de algodón, lo mojo con unas gotas de aceite de cedro y lo pongo debajo de las alfombras, en armarios, etc. Dicen que relele polillas, y lo cierto es que deja un aroma bueno y duradero.

El aparato es este:


----------



## Maestro Panda (26 Jul 2022)

Pues yo acabo de escuchar un montón al ir a tirar la basura.


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Jul 2022)

De 35 a 40 van disminuyendo el cante. Al llegar a los 40 grados dejan de cantar.









Los grillos, un termómetro natural - AQUÍ Medios de Comunicación


Diversos estudios demuestran que la frecuencia del canto de los grillos nos indica, con exactitud, la temperatura del aire




aquimediosdecomunicacion.com


----------



## Digamelon (26 Jul 2022)

Vivís en la ciudad, ¿no?

Tengo a los grillos cantándome por la noche y a las cigarras de día. Ahora mismo estoy leyendo este hilo oyendo a los grillos de fondo.


----------



## Felson (26 Jul 2022)

Desde que se inventó internet hemos estado todo el día poniendo en post que si "esto está más negro que el sobaco de un grillo", que si "lo veo más negro que los cojones de un grillo"... Todo el día hemos puesto esos ejemplos y, como es normal, los grillos se han ido a otro sitio donde no estén tantas gentes pendientes de sus sobacos y sus partes pudendas. Lógico. Deben proteger esas partes que les son tan necesarias para ser... y vivir felices (arrascándote el sobaco o los hue.... las partes pudendas). Conclusión: los grillos volverán cuando se deje de postear en internet.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 Jul 2022)

Se han ido por su seguridad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jul 2022)

tampoco hay moscas.
yo recuerdo de niño que estaban por todos lados.

Mi padre las espantaba con una toalla llevándolas hacia la ventana abierta porque el BLOM nos intoxicaba. 

**


----------



## kronopio (26 Jul 2022)

__





Cómo Se Protegen las Mariquitas - BUGG Control Inc. Control de plagas | Rocket site







damthoitrang.org





Y las mariquitas?Es verdad que no se veían en abundancia pero ahora se ven de uvas a peras,al menos yo.Los que tenéis huerto sabéis lo beneficiosas que son y siempre se ha dicho que verlas es señal de salud allá donde se encuentren.


----------



## Furymundo (26 Jul 2022)

hay una corriente de pensamiento entre los satanicos hijos de puta que nos dominan
que
provocando una extinccion masiva o lo que es lo mismo destruyendo el mundo aparecera dios o algo asi.


----------



## Steven Seagull (26 Jul 2022)

Insectos de mierda, tío


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (26 Jul 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Fuera de la ciudad. Gracias güifis.
> 
> Yo como vivo en el campo tengo un antiinsectos en casa de esos que se enchufan y emiten ultrasonidos que los matan. Y vaya si los matan. Sobretodo moscas. Imagináos cualquier bichito de esos adentrándose en una ciudad se lo fríen los güifis en 0,
> 
> El poder de lo invisible


----------



## Soundblaster (1 Ago 2022)

Mandingo100 dijo:


> Hace 20 AÑOS que no oigo un pvto grillo en una noche de verano. ¿A dónde coño se han ido?



Los grillos no existen, son tios disfrazados.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (1 Ago 2022)

Al mismo sitio que loa gatos callejeros cuando empezaron a llegar chinos


----------



## jefe de la oposición (1 Ago 2022)

Ni grillos, luciernagas, escarabajos ciervo, ranas...


----------



## Abrojo (1 Ago 2022)

Están en granjas criando para ser convertidos en alimento


----------



## elpesetilla (1 Ago 2022)

en mi jardin hay monton, o habia porque mate un moenton, q se vayan a joder a su puta madre, menuda escandalera

linterna por la noche, manguera y al empezar a mojar salen a la luz, y ahi les echo agua con jabon con un difusor o los aplasto con el pie

no veas como se duerme de bien sin el ruido


----------



## CombateLiberal (1 Ago 2022)

Mandingo100 dijo:


> Hace 20 AÑOS que no oigo un pvto grillo en una noche de verano. ¿A dónde coño se han ido?



Han pasado a MUTE MODE. SILENCIO RADIO. A la espera de acontecimientos en las granjas de Bill Gates.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Los grillos no existen, son tios disfrazados.



Conste que te has copiado de:



Nagare1999 dijo:


> No existen los grillos, son personas disfrazadas.



Y bien está saber que no te han dado thanks. Se ve que el foro tiene memoria y lo sabía. O quizás al contrario, y no entienden la referencia.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Están en granjas criando para ser convertidos en alimento



Joder pues ahora que lo dices... si planean venderlos, buena cosa es eliminar antes la "competencia salvaje"... porque si no mucha gente en vez de comprarlo en tienda lo pillaría del campo.


----------



## Nagare1999 (1 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Conste que te has copiado de:
> 
> 
> 
> Y bien está saber que no te han dado thanks. Se ve que el foro tiene memoria y lo sabía. O quizás al contrario, y no entienden la referencia.



Hombre, esto si que pued ser una casualidad, un meme puro y duro.


----------



## Soundblaster (1 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Conste que te has copiado de:
> 
> 
> 
> Y bien está saber que no te han dado thanks. Se ve que el foro tiene memoria y lo sabía. O quizás al contrario, y no entienden la referencia.



Los gorilas no existen, son tios disfrazados

...sera la primera vez que una situación se reafirma con 2 comentarios iguales en el foro.


----------



## MrDanger (1 Ago 2022)

Grillos sí que he oído bastantes, lo que no veo ni uno son saltamontes.


----------



## Hermericus (1 Ago 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Yo no he visto una mariposa desde hace diez años.
> Antiguamente había tantas de todos los colores que la gente las coleccionaba.



Pues yo veo muchas.

Y pájaros creo que hay mas que nunca.


----------



## Vorsicht (1 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



Gracias! Me ha recordado mis buenos tiempos de estudiante del conservatorio.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Los gorilas no existen, son tios disfrazados
> 
> ...sera la primera vez que una situación se reafirma con 2 comentarios iguales en el foro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1142848



Entonces no habías visto el hilo en el que está el mensaje de Nagore?


----------



## Soundblaster (1 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Entonces no habías visto el hilo en el que está el mensaje de Nagore?



llevo mucho tiempo en el foro, tengo vistos muchos hilos y muchos mensajes..a ver, que no me estoy apropiando de la propiedad intelectual de nadie ni usurpandole la identidad en una chorrada.


----------



## skan (1 Ago 2022)

En el campo hay chicharras


----------



## Soundblaster (1 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Gracias! Me ha recordado mis buenos tiempos de estudiante del conservatorio.



¿que conservabas?


----------



## skan (1 Ago 2022)

Algo que hace décadas que no veo son mariquitas, nohomo.


----------



## skan (1 Ago 2022)

Y marisco del bueno cada vez se ve menos


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> llevo mucho tiempo en el foro, tengo vistos muchos hilos y muchos mensajes..a ver, que no me estoy apropiando de la propiedad intelectual de nadie ni usurpandole la identidad en una chorrada.



O sea, que sí, lo viste.

A ver, que ya sé que a la cárcel no vas a ir, sólo que está feo que le robes un chiste a alguien.

Por otro lado tenía curiosidad de si se os había ocurrida el mismo chiste a dos personas diferentes. Parece que no.


----------



## Venator (1 Ago 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Grillos sí que he oído bastantes, lo que no veo ni uno son saltamontes.



Ma pasa lo mismo, andabas por un prado y te iban saltando a docenas por delante de los pies.

Y por zonas más de montaña o por las lastras estaba la versión de color pardo-camuflaje-voladora.

Ahora ver uno es un acontecimiento. Justo ahora que va a haber que comerlos por por obligación


----------



## Vorsicht (1 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿que conservabas?



Latunes!


----------



## Soundblaster (1 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> O sea, que sí, lo viste.
> 
> A ver, que ya sé que a la cárcel no vas a ir, sólo que está feo que le robes un chiste a alguien.
> 
> Por otro lado tenía curiosidad de si se os había ocurrida el mismo chiste a dos personas diferentes. Parece que no.



A la carcel vamos a ir todos los de este foro XD


----------



## escalador (1 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Los gorilas no existen, son tios disfrazados
> 
> ...sera la primera vez que una situación se reafirma con 2 comentarios iguales en el foro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1142848



Juro que yo también he pensado en ese mítico hilo de Napoleón. Se le echa de menos.


----------



## Murray's (1 Ago 2022)

Y los mosquitos....


----------



## Eremita (1 Ago 2022)

Ni grillos ni luciérnagas. Es una pena.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> A la carcel vamos a ir todos los de este foro XD



Cárcel o no, los que robáis chistes sois lo peor:


----------



## Soundblaster (1 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Cárcel o no, los que robáis chistes sois lo peor:



No existen las carceles, son polideportivos disfrazados.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> No existen las carceles, son polideportivos disfrazados.



Bueno, ese chiste sí que cuenta como original. O semi al menos. Y es bueno, da para hilo con teoría loca, en la que hay que involucrar a todos los funcionarios de prisiones. Te daría un thanks pero no puedo por el robo anterior.


----------



## perfectohijoputa (1 Ago 2022)

Es curioso, este fin de semana, vaciando una vieja caseta de jardín que quiero sustituir me he encontrado bastantes grillos, incluso he visto alguna piel seca mudada en su forma perfecta. Pero es cierto que hace tiempo que no les escucho. Donde vivo han estado dando por culo las cigarras días enteros pero ni un grillo al caer la noche. Pero haberlos los hay, al menos aquí.


----------



## RayoSombrio (1 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Algo que hace décadas que no veo son mariquitas, nohomo.



En mi zona veo alguna de vez en cuando, pero bastantes menos que hace años.


----------



## MrDanger (1 Ago 2022)

Venator dijo:


> Ma pasa lo mismo, andabas por un prado y te iban saltando a docenas por delante de los pies.
> 
> Y por zonas más de montaña o por las lastras estaba la versión de color pardo-camuflaje-voladora.
> 
> Ahora ver uno es un acontecimiento. Justo ahora que va a haber que comerlos por por obligación



Pero hace años ya que lo noto, que no se ven.

No te preocupes que harán granjas. xD


----------



## Gothaus (2 Ago 2022)

No sé en qué sótano o cuchitril viven, yo no paro de oírlos constantemente.


----------



## Plutarko (2 Ago 2022)

Yo ahora mismo estoy con la ventana abierta y escucho unos cuantos. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Luftwuaje (2 Ago 2022)

Mandingo100 dijo:


> Hace 20 AÑOS que no oigo un pvto grillo en una noche de verano. ¿A dónde coño se han ido?



Vente a Croacia, no se callan los hijos de puta ni por la mañana, ni por la tarde, ni por la noche, llueva o haga sol. Te lo mandaba todos pa tu casa.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (2 Ago 2022)

¿A dónde COÑO se HAN IDO los GRILLOS?


----------

